# Cost of decent quality violin?



## Dustin

Hello all of you string players. I am curious how much a decent sounding violin costs? I used to play when I was much younger but quit after a few years. I currently play piano mostly but would love to have a violin as a second "toy" to mess around with. I owned an approximately $600 violin and the last time I picked it up a few months ago, it sounded absolutely disgusting. I thought the strings might be old so I got it restrung and it still sounded like garbage. The bow was over 12 years old without ever being changed so maybe that was the whole cause? I have no idea how old bows affect the sound. And of course I know you will get a better tone with better skill, but even playing a few basic notes made me want to just throw it out the window it was so bad. I get the feeling that the difference in tone once you start approaching the higher cost end starts giving diminishing returns, where highly trained listeners get the most benefit. So having said that, what price range would be the most bang for the buck where I have a quality sound. Would any violins around $1000-1500 provide that? Also I understand that not every $1200 violin is the same so I understand I would have to find the right maker.


----------



## SeptimalTritone

Actually, 600 dollars for a violin will get you something reasonably good for a beginner. However, you need to go to a dedicated violin/viola/cello store and systematically try out instruments. If you're not confident in your violin abilities, just have the store worker play a 3 octave G major scale on all of them: they should be more than happy to do so.


----------



## Dustin

Thanks! I'll stop by a violin store here in Houston soon and have them play a couple for me. If it sounds decent, I'd be willing to buy one for below $1000 but I just want to make sure it's not a very noticeably bad sound.


----------



## Taggart

The other point is that violins do go off if not played regularly - see http://www.fiddleheads.ca/writings/breaking-in_new.htm for example.


----------



## Dustin

That looks like a helpful page Taggart. Apparently I was breaking more rules than i was following haha.


----------



## senza sordino

You should be able to get a decent violin for about $1000. My instrument was about $1200 fifteen years ago. It's a fine instrument, though nothing special. I'm now in the market for a $5000 instrument, though I admit I'm not looking very hard right now.

Strad magazine for string players frequently has an advert for 
Robertson Violins in Albuquerque New Mexico

http://www.robertsonviolins.com


----------



## scratchgolf

To piggyback on Dustin's question, how much would you recommend spending for a beginner? I'm about to begin lessons and I'd like a suitable instrument for a beginner but not something I'll want to replace within the first few years.


----------



## Vaneyes

Don't overlook the black carbon fiber violin, a steal at $5, 539.00.

http://www.luisandclark.com/shop/instruments/violin/


----------

